# Jamais deux sans trois



## barbarella (1 Juillet 2003)




----------



## barbarella (1 Juillet 2003)




----------



## Dark Templar (1 Juillet 2003)

T'es pas bien en ce moment barbarella ?


----------



## barbarella (1 Juillet 2003)




----------



## thebiglebowsky (1 Juillet 2003)

A part flooder, qu'est-ce qu'il faut faire ???????


----------



## barbarella (1 Juillet 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> * A part flooder, qu'est-ce qu'il faut faire ???????
> 
> 
> 
> ...








ATTENDRE


----------



## Dark Templar (1 Juillet 2003)

En tout cas il est zoli le nescargot


----------



## Dark Templar (1 Juillet 2003)

Si


----------



## Dark Templar (1 Juillet 2003)

tu


----------



## Dark Templar (1 Juillet 2003)

tiens


----------



## Dark Templar (1 Juillet 2003)

à


----------



## Dark Templar (1 Juillet 2003)

le


----------



## Dark Templar (1 Juillet 2003)

faire


----------



## Dark Templar (1 Juillet 2003)

fermer


----------



## Dark Templar (1 Juillet 2003)

je


----------



## Dark Templar (1 Juillet 2003)

peux


----------



## Dark Templar (1 Juillet 2003)

t'aider.


----------



## barbarella (1 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> * En tout cas il est zoli le nescargot
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Et t'as encore rien vu


----------



## thebiglebowsky (1 Juillet 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> *
> Et t'as encore rien vu
> 
> 
> ...


Allons prendre un ver ... en tout bien et tout honneur, bien entendu !!!!


----------



## barbarella (1 Juillet 2003)

Censuré


----------



## Dark Templar (1 Juillet 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> * Et t'as encore rien vu
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ca tombe bien, je crois qu'il me reste un peu de sauce pour les assaisonner.


----------



## Dark Templar (1 Juillet 2003)

Sauce disponible en sachets chez Foguenne :


----------



## Dark Templar (1 Juillet 2003)

On peut aussi en boire un coup, d'ailleurs :


----------



## krystof (1 Juillet 2003)

Pour les filles, et aussi les garçons :






Je ne m'en lasse pas. Thebig...si tu nous regardes....


----------



## Dark Templar (1 Juillet 2003)

Vous en reprendrez bien une petite goutte :


----------



## barbarella (1 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> * Sauce disponible en sachets chez Foguenne :
> 
> 
> 
> *



Ah non  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 là c'est trop


----------



## Dark Templar (1 Juillet 2003)

Zut, renversé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Bon, ben j'arrête là alors.


----------



## Dark Templar (1 Juillet 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


C'est qui ?


----------



## barbarella (1 Juillet 2003)

Je crois qu'il y a méprise


----------



## thebiglebowsky (1 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> *
> C'est qui ?
> 
> 
> ...











 ... et il se fout de ma gueule en plus !!!!!!


----------



## kamkil (1 Juillet 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> *



T'es amoureuse en ce moment barbarella?


----------



## barbarella (1 Juillet 2003)

kamkil a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> T'es a.......e en ce moment barbarella?
> 
> ...








 sujet tabou


----------



## kamkil (1 Juillet 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ahah 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




C'est qui?


----------



## Dark Templar (1 Juillet 2003)

kamkil a dit:
			
		

> * C'est qui?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Voir ici


----------



## Foguenne (1 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> * Sauce disponible en sachets chez Foguenne :
> 
> 
> 
> *



J'ai ce qu'il faut pour les taches.


----------



## alèm (1 Juillet 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



drôle de tabou...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




t'as rencontré 'tanplan ou bonpat dan la rue ?


----------



## KARL40 (1 Juillet 2003)

Je commence à m'ennuyer ...


----------



## Dark Templar (1 Juillet 2003)

Moi aussi


----------



## Dark Templar (1 Juillet 2003)

D'ailleurs je suis pas le seul :


----------



## Dark Templar (1 Juillet 2003)

Même thebig s'ennuye au boulot :


----------



## krystof (1 Juillet 2003)




----------



## kamkil (1 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> * Moi aussi
> 
> 
> 
> *



Perso c'est la fatique dans les doigt et les neurones qui commence à se faire sentir


----------



## nato kino (1 Juillet 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> * Pour les filles, et aussi les garçons :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



MDR !!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (1 Juillet 2003)

[QUOTE='tanplan] * 
MDR !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




















* 

[/QUOTE]
Rigolez ! Rigolez !.......


----------



## thebiglebowsky (1 Juillet 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> *
> Rigolez ! Rigolez !.......
> 
> 
> ...


...J'allais vous offrir à tous un nouveau G5 bipro par amitié (1 par personne bien entendu !), mais puisqu'on rigole, j'annule ma commande .....


----------



## jpmiss (1 Juillet 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> *
> ...J'allais vous offrir à tous un nouveau G5 bipro par amitié (1 par personne bien entendu !), mais puisqu'on rigole, j'annule ma commande .....
> 
> 
> ...



Euh moi ca me fait pas rire thebig  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




















 (humpfff)


----------



## thebiglebowsky (1 Juillet 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> *
> Euh moi ca me fait pas rire thebig
> 
> 
> ...


...j'ai entendu le "humpfff" jpmiss !!! j'ai entendu le "humpfff" .......


----------



## krystof (1 Juillet 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> *
> ...J'allais vous offrir à tous un nouveau G5 bipro par amitié (1 par personne bien entendu !), mais puisqu'on rigole, j'annule ma commande .....
> 
> 
> ...



C'est pas du tout ce que je voulais faire. Ma souris a dérapé.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (1 Juillet 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> *
> Ma souris a dérapé.
> 
> 
> ...


...et bien, ton super bipro alunodisé aussi !!!


----------



## krystof (1 Juillet 2003)

C'est la boucle d'oreille qui n'est pas à ton goût.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je peux la changer, tu sais. 

P.S. : pour le G5, je t'ai envoyer mon adresse de livraison par MP.


----------



## barbarella (1 Juillet 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> *
> ...J'allais vous offrir à tous un nouveau G5 bipro par amitié (1 par personne bien entendu !), mais puisqu'on rigole, j'annule ma commande .....
> 
> 
> ...



Thebig, écoutes moi, je n'ai pas ri, même pas esquissé un sourire, d'ailleurs c'est normal que tu prennes ça mâle, tu me crois hein ?


----------



## krystof (1 Juillet 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Thebig, écoutes moi, je n'ai pas ri, même pas esquissé un sourire, d'ailleurs c'est normal que tu prennes ça mâle, tu me crois hein ?
> 
> ...



C'est vrai qu'avec la Gazinière5, tu serais plus performante.


----------



## barbarella (1 Juillet 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> C'est vrai qu'avec un  G5, tu serais encore meilleure.
> 
> ...




Tu vois Thebig, c'est pas moi qui le dis, alors ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (1 Juillet 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> *
> Thebig, écoutes moi, je n'ai pas ri, même pas esquissé un sourire, d'ailleurs c'est normal que tu prennes ça mâle, tu me crois hein ?
> 
> 
> ...


Mwouais !!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...et dans le thread réservé aux filles, qui avait indiqué au-dessous de ma photo : "c'est qui ? c'est qui ?" avec 3 gros smileys jaunes hilares à souhait ???? Hein !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Ce ne sera peut etre pas pratique, mais tu pourras te brosser avec ton nouveau G5 !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












ps : peut etre que si je voyais quelque part la mention : "comment peut-on rever de Pierce Brosnan alors qu'on a Thebig sur le forum ?" ... je ferais un petit effort ! Et encore, pas sur !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Non mais !!!


----------



## PetIrix (1 Juillet 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> *
> Mwouais !!!!
> 
> 
> ...




Je pense que c'est plutôt pour cette unique raison qu'elle a été cadenassée!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Quant à moi, je ne vois pas pourquoi!!


----------



## jpmiss (1 Juillet 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> *
> ...j'ai entendu le "humpfff" jpmiss !!! j'ai entendu le "humpfff" .......
> 
> 
> ...



C'etait juste un éternument étouffé, j'ai le rhum (50°) des foins...


----------



## Luc G (1 Juillet 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> *
> ...J'allais vous offrir à tous un nouveau G5 bipro par amitié (1 par personne bien entendu !), mais puisqu'on rigole, j'annule ma commande .....
> 
> 
> ...



Bon, TheBig, moi, j'ai pas rigolé. Comme justement, j'allais commander un bipro, je te laisse t'en occuper. Dès que t'as les délais, je te file mon adresse pour me l'envoyer.

A bientôt  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS. Je suppose que tu envoies l'écran aussi ?
Alors j'ai prévu un 20", mais si tu as des opportunités pour le 23", c'est pas grave, je prends quand même  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et merci


----------



## nato kino (1 Juillet 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> *
> ...J'allais vous offrir à tous un nouveau G5 bipro par amitié (1 par personne bien entendu !), mais puisqu'on rigole, j'annule ma commande .....
> 
> 
> ...


J'en veux pas de ton machin moi, tu peux te le garder !!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (1 Juillet 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> *
> C'etait juste un éternument étouffé, j'ai le rhum (50°) des foins...  *


N'importe quoi !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Un éternuement étouffé à au moins 5 "f" dans le humpff, soit humpfffff ! Toi, ton humpfff n'en avait que 3 ... typique d'un rire étouffé !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












Et puis, je viens de téléphoner à ma maman pour dire qu'on rigolait de moi ... elle m'a répondu texto : "mais non mon Thebig, t'en fais pas, t'es super ! mais préviens quand meme quand tu postes une de tes photos, j'ai le coeur fragile et je dois éviter les émotions ... tidjue (j'ajoute un "e" a Tidju quand c'est une femme qui parle), tu m'as fait peur !!!"


----------



## nato kino (1 Juillet 2003)

>



Quelle honte, vraiment !!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (1 Juillet 2003)

[QUOTE='tanplan] * 
J'en veux pas de ton machin moi, tu peux te le garder !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			









* 

[/QUOTE]
Ouais ! C'est vrai que ce serait dur de trousser la chemise à fleurs de Roberto et de taper en meme temps sur un G5 !!!!!


----------



## nato kino (1 Juillet 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Et puis, je viens de téléphoner à ma maman pour dire qu'on rigolait de moi ...*



Pauvre femme... Avait-elle vraiment besoin de *RE*vivre cette épreuve sur ces vieux jours...?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (1 Juillet 2003)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> *
> Bon, TheBig, moi, j'ai pas rigolé. Comme justement, j'allais commander un bipro, je te laisse t'en occuper. Dès que t'as les délais, je te file mon adresse pour me l'envoyer.
> *


T'en fais pas Luc ! Y'en aura un qui t'attendra dans notre tranche dès ton arrivée !!!
...et dire que j'avais commandé deux 23" avec chaque bipro question de pouvoir étendre le bureau !!! Quelle bande de nases !!!


----------



## bebert (1 Juillet 2003)

Moi je trouve son nouveau look très "sexy" !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (1 Juillet 2003)

[QUOTE='tanplan] *



			Quelle honte, vraiment !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Cliquez pour agrandir...

*Et alors ! le rouge à lièvres, c'est bien pratique pour la chasse ! non ???


----------



## thebiglebowsky (1 Juillet 2003)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> *
> Moi je trouve son nouveau look très "sexy" !
> 
> 
> ...


...et vous avez pensé à mes enfants qui pourraient voir leur père comme ça ??????? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






...vous porterez leur traumatisme à bouts de bras pendant le restant de votre vie !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












ps : (bof ! ils en ont vu d'autres !!! Arf  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## nato kino (1 Juillet 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> *
> Et alors ! le rouge à lièvres, c'est bien pratique pour la chasse ! non ???
> 
> 
> ...



Et la veste jaune !! hein ?! Tu crois que je l'ai pas vu peut-être ?!


----------



## bebert (1 Juillet 2003)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> *
> Moi je trouve son nouveau look très "sexy" !
> 
> 
> ...



Je parlais du G5 !


----------



## krystof (1 Juillet 2003)

[QUOTE='tanplan] *







Cliquez pour agrandir...


Quelle honte, vraiment !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Oui, c'est vraiment une honte.

MODERATEURS...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (1 Juillet 2003)

[QUOTE='tanplan] * 
Et la veste jaune !! hein ?! Tu crois que je l'ai pas vu peut-être ?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]
Et alors ! Tu crois peut etre que je transporte mes haut-talons dans un sac à main ??????


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> *
> ...J'allais vous offrir à tous un nouveau G5 bipro par amitié (1 par personne bien entendu !), mais puisqu'on rigole, j'annule ma commande .....
> 
> 
> ...








 Franchement TheBig, est-ce qu'avec mon pseudo j'ai une tête à rigoler  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Il vaut mieux récompenser des personnes méritantes comme LucG ou moi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Si tu pouvais imaginer le mal qu'ils ont dit de toi pendant que tu étais en train d'évangéliser les teutons  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




En lisant ce qui a été écrit -je devrais dire commis- en ton absence  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 tu verras avec quel courage, quel dévouement et quelle abnégation nous avons pris ta défense  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_tu peux nous faire livrer le mercredi entre 15h et 15h10, dis_


----------



## thebiglebowsky (1 Juillet 2003)

Et lui hein !!!!! On ne lui dit rien ????????? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


















...toujours les memes qu'on spotche !!!


----------



## bebert (1 Juillet 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> * Et lui hein !!!!! On ne lui dit rien ?????????
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Arffff! C'est ma tête de quand je me suis inscrit à un certain jeu télévisé (pas taper) !!!
PS : bonjour à K&amp;P !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (1 Juillet 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


T'en fais pas Vieux Raleur ! On va bientot les narguer avec notre batterie de bipros G5 altivéqués et bluetootés jusqu'à la moelle !!!


----------



## Nephou (1 Juillet 2003)

Et moi alors, créateur du logo  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et concepteur-rédacteur pour la com. du TKK. Je nai rien dit, pas un humpff ni un pouf pouf. Pas même un  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 esquissé. Très cher Thebiglebowsky ; jattends ton envoi. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Je suis prêt à attendre jusquau 15 septembre


----------



## thebiglebowsky (1 Juillet 2003)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> *
> PS : bonjour à K&amp;P !
> 
> 
> ...


Traitre ! N'essaie pas de faire diversion !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (1 Juillet 2003)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> *Très cher Thebiglebowsky ; jattends ton envoi.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ouais, Nephou ! t'es bien le seul à n'avoir rien dit en public !
Par contre, envoyer un NKK à ma mère avec un petit mot disant : "avec un fils comme ça, vous savez ce qui vous reste à faire !" ... c'est d'un nase !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Juillet 2003)

Il "ETAIT" pourtant beau ! non ?????


----------



## Nephou (2 Juillet 2003)

qui 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 moi ? ben y men restais un pas trop rouillé alors, charrie table comme je suis quand jai vu quelle était dans le besoin depuis que ses copines lisaient macgé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  je sais cest moche pour ta famille  et lui envoyaient bières et peluches ; je me suis dit que lui offrir une de tes plus belles réalisations pouvait lui mettre du baume au cur  même si le NKK cest plus pour les intestins  et la rendre plus légère. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Je croyais bien faire :jepleurenmeroulantparterre: je sais ce qui me reste à faire -[|


----------



## barbarella (2 Juillet 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> * Il "ETAIT" pourtant beau ! non ?????
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ouais, bof.


----------



## nato kino (2 Juillet 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> *
> T'en fais pas Vieux Raleur ! On va bientot les narguer avec notre batterie de bipros G5 altivéqués et bluetootés jusqu'à la moelle !!!
> 
> 
> ...



T'auras l'air fin avec ton Os 9.2.2 sur ton G5 rutilant...!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Juillet 2003)

[QUOTE='tanplan] * 
T'auras l'air fin avec ton Os 9.2.2 sur ton G5 rutilant...!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














* 

[/QUOTE]
T'es en retard tanplan !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Je suis jaguarisé depuis quelques mois maintenant !!! Arrfffff ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










ps : Fiiiiiinnnnnnnnnnnn ! ils embetent un vieux sur le forum !!!!! Help !


----------



## nato kino (2 Juillet 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> *
> T'es en retard tanplan !
> 
> 
> ...



La pauvre bête !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











Et le forum OsX qui ne décolle toujours pas... T'es vraiment sur qu'on t'a pas refilé une copie d'écran ?


----------



## nato kino (2 Juillet 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> *
> ps : Fiiiiiinnnnnnnnnnnn ! ils embetent un vieux sur le forum !!!!! Help !
> 
> 
> ...



Toujours à se plaindre ces vieux oiseaux !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Et ça balance par dessus le marché...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (2 Juillet 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> ps : Fiiiiiinnnnnnnnnnnn ! ils embetent un vieux sur le forum !!!!! Help !
> ...



j'arriiiiiiive !!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Juillet 2003)

[QUOTE='tanplan] * 
Et le forum OsX qui ne décolle toujours pas... T'es vraiment sur qu'on t'a pas refilé une copie d'écran ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











* 

[/QUOTE]





 Et merde ! après vérification, c'est une feuille autocollante que j'ai sur mon écran ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Je me disais aussi que 2 mois c'est un peu long pour démarrer !!!!!


----------



## nato kino (2 Juillet 2003)

Tu vieillis liebig... Tu vieillis...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Juillet 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *
> j'arriiiiiiive !!
> 
> 
> ...








 Ne crie pas comme ça ! Tu m'as fait peur !!!!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Juillet 2003)

[QUOTE='tanplan] * Tu vieillis liebig... Tu vieillis... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]
Au moins, moi, je suis certain de ne pas mourir avant 50 ans !!!!!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (2 Juillet 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



en tout cas y en un qui n'a pas survécu à mon passage !!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Juillet 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *
> en tout cas y en un qui n'a pas survécu à mon passage !!
> 
> 
> ...


...m'en fiche maintenant, j'ai des Pampers !!! ça me permet de pouffer à l'aise et de te voir arriver sereinement !!!


----------



## krystof (2 Juillet 2003)

Pour me faire pardonner :






La livraison, c'est pour quand ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Juillet 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> *
> La livraison, c'est pour quand ?
> 
> 
> ...


Arrrffffff !!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Ce coloris me sied à merveille !!!!!


----------



## krystof (2 Juillet 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> *
> Arrrffffff !!!!!
> 
> 
> ...



Heureux que cela te fasse plaisir.
J'ai hâte de recevoir mon G5


----------



## Dark Templar (2 Juillet 2003)

Pas encore fermé ce sujet ?
C'est barbarella qui doit être déçue, elle va devoir en ouvrir un autre.


----------



## nato kino (2 Juillet 2003)

*AVANT...*








*APRÈS !!*


----------



## nato kino (2 Juillet 2003)

Le brushing, ça vous change un homme en moins de temps qu'il n'en faut pour le dire !!


----------



## krystof (2 Juillet 2003)

C'est pas comme ça que tu vas avoir ton G5 toi


----------



## Dark Templar (2 Juillet 2003)

Ben finalement t'es mieux après Thebig.


----------



## jpmiss (2 Juillet 2003)

La ressemblance est saisissante!


----------



## krystof (2 Juillet 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tu as beaucoup de flair


----------



## jpmiss (2 Juillet 2003)

Ca doit pas etre facile de pisser contre les reverbères avec la prostate  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










_M'en fout, j'peux y'aller maintenant que je sais que je ne fais pas partie des fayots qui auront un G5..._


----------



## krystof (2 Juillet 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> * Ca doit pas etre facile de pisser contre les reverbères avec la prostate
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lui qui rigole tout le temps, il doit, en plus, en foutre partout.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Juillet 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ta g...... jpmiss !!!!!!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


















ps : mais j'avoue quand meme qu'il y a un petit air de famille !!!! wouarffff !!!


----------

